# El cine, tecnológia y futuro



## miguelus (Mar 10, 2017)

Buenos días

Hoy, hojeando el diario El País, he visto un interesante artículo que trata sobre las películas de cine y sus "aciertos" en temas tecnológicos futuristas ...

http://elpais.com/elpais/2017/03/09/fotorrelato/1489056725_804285.html#1489056725_804285_1489090846

Espero que os guste.

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2017)

Yo hace mucho rato que me hago la siguiente FogoReflexión: _*"Las películas de ciencia ficción se adelantan a la ciencia o incentivan la imaginación de investigadores"*_







*Por ningún motivo hacer "Click" sobre la imagen*
​


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2017)

pues startrek me sorprendio que hablan de orbitas que si se quedaban mucho tiempo en orbita se quemarian al regresar a la atmosfera usaban cartuchitos con informacion parecido a una memoria flash.
entre varias cositas antes de que mandaran un hombre a la luna.

la serie que tambien me sorprendio fue la de Logans Run o fuga en el siglo 23 casi todos los camarotes tenian computadoras personales aparatos parecidos a los extintos beepers y que las computadoras estaban conectadas entre si para que las ciudades se comunicaran una idea parecida al internet actual.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 10, 2017)

Creo que pensadores y escritores moldearon nuestro futuro como Arthur C. Clarke y Gene Roddenberry

*2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) *


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 11, 2017)

Dando vistazos a cursos de cosmología de física de la MIT en el Internet, he leído un poco sobre los conceptos de como es el universo, o multiverso en el cual vivimos. Un concepto muy frecuentemente presentado es que en realidad existen infinitos universos en paralelo y en dimensiones adicionales y que constantemente nuevos universos son creados y otros desaparecen por no tener leyes físicas que permitan a ese universo sobrevivir. Las leyes físicas de estos universos son en la gran mayoría de los eventos diferentes. Así el que nuestro universo tenga 6 parámetros con sus explícitos valores tal, que nuestro universo es tal cual lo tenemos!

Sigamos asumiendo que existen universos paralelos que solo difieren de esto un poquito. En uno de los universos escribo este texto hoy y en otro muy similar recién lo escribiré mañana o ayer. Así hablamos de una gama de variedades infinitas.

Quizá las visiones de nuestro mundo que la ciencia ficción describe, en un mundo algunas ocurren y en otros no, en algunos universos son posibles, en otros no.

Los científicos dicen que nuestras posibilidades actuales lo hacen imposible verificas la existencia de universos paralelos, ya por la energía que esto requiere o sea porque aún estamos muy lejos de entender las leyes físicas de nuestro universo lo suficiente para poder detectar universos paralelos!

Aquí mi tesis puramente el resultado de reflexionar lo que aquello que los científicos publican y que yo por mi ignorancia probablemente malentienda:

Porqué no dedicar esfuerzos de investigación y/o de concepción como debería ser la realidad de nuestro universo y de sus leyes para poder detectar universos paralelos, o el "Viajar" por el universo de forma instantánea con las posibilidades técnicas, científicas y energéticas de nuestra civilización? Entonces no sería tal que en la infinita variedad de universos paralelos "nosotros aquí" estamos en el universo donde aquellas características que permiten detectar la existencia de universos paralelos con las posibilidades de nuestra civilización es posible? Claro, en una realidad de infinito número de universos paralelos que difieren entre si por muy poquito el nuestro sea aquel donde eso funciona?

El juego de los pensamientos es libre y no limitado por realidades?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 12, 2017)

capitanp dijo:


> Creo que pensadores y escritores moldearon nuestro futuro como Arthur C. Clarke y Gene Roddenberry
> 
> *2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) *
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kWml2zX.jpg




Buenos días.

Acerca de 2001 Una Odisea en el Espacio.

Como curiosidad y aunque muchos de vosotros lo sabéis, os comento...

¿Sabéis porqué, en la palícula, el Ordenador se llama HAL?

Cuando los guionistas de la película estaban buscando un nombre pensaron en llamarle IBM, pero al conocer el guión, los directivos de IBM se negaron a permitir que el nombre de IBM apareciera en la película, entonces, los guionistas utilizaron la letra del Abcedario anterior a las de IBM y así quedó HAL.

Sal U2


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 12, 2017)

Al ejecutivo de IBM le debe haber ocurrido lo mismo que al productor de discos que rechazo a los Beatles,pues,se convirtio en un "famoso eterno" al decirles que no los aceptaba porque las Guitarras Electricas pasarian de moda.-


----------

